# What do you think of these numbers?



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Meals are

Breakfast - semi skimmed milk, hurricane xs and 100g oats

Midday/post workout meal - usually chicken breast, with pasta or brown rice or a chicken wrap with avocado and spinach leafs.

Post workout shake - Maltodextrin and hurricane xs

Dinner - chicken breast, lately it's been battered in coconut flour, with a sachet of cous cous, sweet potato and broccoli/spinach leafs

Before sleep - semi skimmed milk with casein, although I've run out over the last few days so been using hurricane xs instead.

Stats/gear:

87kg

6ft

22 y/o

600mg Test E/wk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd rather have more fat in there but it's up to you.

I'd also try to get more real food in instead of relying on hurrican xs 3 times a day.

Get some fcuking beef in you man!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Only reason I'm on hurricane xs 3x a day is because I ran out of egg whites for the morning and casein at night, and I'm low on funds at the moment!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

If your low on funds mate theres loads of stuff you can buy a hell of a lot cheaper than an all in one protein supplement.

Beef mince is always cheap in supermarkets, milk, cottage cheese/quark instead of casein, powdered milk, peanut butter, etc. Whole eggs too if you are bulking


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> If your low on funds mate theres loads of stuff you can buy a hell of a lot cheaper than an all in one protein supplement.
> 
> Beef mince is always cheap in supermarkets, milk, cottage cheese/quark instead of casein, powdered milk, peanut butter, etc. Whole eggs too if you are bulking


Yeah I know there's cheaper stuff than hurricane xs, it's just that I buy my supps in 5kg bags so I had loads of hurricane xs leftover. I do try and eat mince every so often, last week the butcher had run out though so couldn't get any. Cottage cheese as a night supplement good then? Might have to start eating it pre bed then


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

dreco said:


> Yeah I know there's cheaper stuff than hurricane xs, it's just that I buy my supps in 5kg bags so I had loads of hurricane xs leftover. I do try and eat mince every so often, last week the butcher had run out though so couldn't get any. Cottage cheese as a night supplement good then? Might have to start eating it pre bed then


Well its food and it's got protein in it. I'd much rather neck a pint of whole milk 

I'm sure if you bought your meat in bulk like 5kg the butcher would cut you a deal. Don't forget the cheaper cuts of meat and organ meat, mmmmmm livers!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Butcher already gives me a great deal. My butcher is my best mate. 2 kilos of lean chicken breast for a tenner. Get eggs for free if I want too!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dreco said:


> Yeah I know there's cheaper stuff than hurricane xs, it's just that I buy my supps in 5kg bags so I had loads of hurricane xs leftover. I do try and eat mince every so often, last week the butcher had run out though so couldn't get any. Cottage cheese as a night supplement good then? Might have to start eating it pre bed then


Cottage cheese contains casein, so perfect before bed.

I would say reduce carbs (300-350), increase protein (300-350), increase fats (100).


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dreco said:


> Butcher already gives me a great deal. My butcher is my best mate. 2 kilos of lean chicken breast for a tenner. Get eggs for free if I want too!


Thats not that great lol. My local butcher does 5kg chicken breast for £21, so I get a beter deal than you.

Eggs for free? I'd be all over that. :thumb: He might change his mind if you start cooking 10 egg omelettes


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I reckon less carbs more protein.. I'm natty and I have about 250g protein a day, from what I've read on here I reckon you could get more out of your gear with more protein


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Other than dropping hurricane xs and replacing it with whey protein and dropping the Maltodextrin, I can't really see how else I could drop carbs. Any ideas? And yeah I could do with another 50g of protein. I might start having an extra meat meal mid morning, maybe beef mince with egg omelette or something.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You only need your maltodextrin post workout, so drop all the other times you hitting it.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah I only take it post workout


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't really know how you've got nearly 500g carbs from that anyway, you havent put any of the measurements but at a guess

100g Oats - 80g carbs?

Milk 50g carbs?

Rice (*decent* portion) - 100g carbs? wraps would be the same

Cous Cous - 75g carbs? Sweet potato - 75 Carbs?

You must be having an epic amount of maltodextrin


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't weigh food, I just put a size that I deem satisfactory. Maltodextrin I only use after workout, not at any other point. This is today's stats.














































That's just over 3500 calories. Ratios seem good, almost a 40/40/20 split, carbs down to the 300-350 bracket and protein the same almost 300-350. Fats almost 100g.


----------

